# Is the Chevrolet HHR a rip-off of the Chrysler PT Cruiser?



## gjs238 (Nov 28, 2015)

Both were designed by Bryan Nesbitt.
The PT Cruiser was buile for model years 2001–2010, the HHR for model years 2006–2011.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 28, 2015)

Who Cares? They're both pieces of sh!t!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2015)

The HHR is based on Chevrolet's early panel vans (and/or Sedan Delivery) which predated Plymouth's earliest unsuccesful attempt at the market: 1930. Plymouth brought their panel/delivery back in the mid-30's and it ran for about 7 years.

Chevrolet (and Ford) had a panel/delivery option in the 1920's and the option remained available for over 50 years.

So I don't think either is copying the competition, they are simply touching back on their automotive roots.

Technically, though, Plymouth was a late-comer to the game.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2015)

When I here 'van', I think...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2015)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Who Cares? They're both pieces of sh!t!!!!



Being a first year PT Cruiser owner I take offense my friend. It was all I wanted and more as well as being the first car I ever bought new. Take it all with a grain of salt however as I also own the much slighted Pontiac Aztek!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 29, 2015)

My mother has a 2003 Pig Turd cruiser and it really is a piece of sh!t. Always broken down. As it is, I'm not overly thrilled with my 86 Aries SE either. Only keep it around because I can't afford anything better and have too much wrapped up in credit card debt from repair bills just so the old ball and chain will have something to drive when she gets her license back.


----------



## Torch (Nov 30, 2015)

A PT and an Aztec,your a glutton for punishment........My B-n-law actually liked his Aztec because of dogs,was easy to clean out in the back.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 30, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Being a first year PT Cruiser owner I take offense my friend. It was all I wanted and more as well as being the first car I ever bought new. Take it all with a grain of salt however as I also own the much slighted Pontiac Aztek!


 My brother owned a PT Cruiser Turbo - fun summer car but it had issues. The PT Cruiser IMO looks kind of cool but after driving my brother's and a few rentals I've come to the conclusion that I rather have diarrhea. If you owned an Aztek - well what can I say, everyone makes mistakes, I once owned a Pinto!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2015)

FLYBOYJ said:


> ....well what can I say, everyone makes mistakes, I once owned a Pinto!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2015)

Bryan Nesbitt designed them both.

P.S.
I the the PT Cruiser the PT Looser.


----------



## davparlr (Dec 2, 2015)

I kinda liked the one PT cruiser I rented once but I wouldn't buy one. At 1.35 million sold it wasn't a loser for Chrysler!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 2, 2015)

davparlr said:


> I kinda liked the one PT cruiser I rented once but I wouldn't buy one. At 1.35 million sold it wasn't a loser for Chrysler!



Neither was the K car!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2015)

lol @ the K car series.

A super boost for sinking Chyrsler, but howmany are on the road today?

Same can be said for the Ford Escort

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 2, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Same can be said for the Ford Escort



I had an Escort GT and loved it! For a 4 banger it was fast and very maneuverable. During my last year working at Lockheed I used to drive into Burbank over Angeles Crest Highway, 30 miles of winding turns!


----------



## at6 (Dec 3, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> lol @ the K car series.
> 
> A super boost for sinking Chyrsler, but howmany are on the road today?
> 
> Same can be said for the Ford Escort


I'm still driving one. If the wifey hadn't have over heated it and cracked the head, I would have few complaints with it. After over $2000.00 in repairs, I will have to drive it another 88000 miles to get my money's worth from it. The K car is slowly becoming extinct in California because of people like butt sucker Brown. There is even a cloub for K car owners. It's called CKCC [Chrysler K Car Cub ], and there are members nation wide as well as a club in Mexico dedicated to the K car.


----------

